# Android V2.4.33 compatible with D2G?



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey, i didnt see a thread for this already, but after doing some searching around for different Android OS version compatible with the D2G, i saw a site list V2.4.33 available for SBF Flashing.
(Link here - http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php )

My question is, is this an Android OS version? And can it be potentially flashed and stable on my D2G like it states it is for on the site? Or am i reading it wrong and the version referrence is for something else, like system version or build number.

Any information regarding this would be greatly appreciated, as I am not extremely familiar with differentiating between OS versions, build versions and system versions. I also do not want to test this before hearing any feedback and break something i cannot fix.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

It is an Android version, but once on 629, stuck on that kernel.


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

beh said:


> It is an Android version, but once on 629, stuck on that kernel.


Ahh I see, so flashing it would do me no joy then? Because i was able to flash using RSDLite from whatever my D2G had when i received it back to .608, and then up to .629.


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, up until 629, you could freely go back and forth between GB and Froyo. However, 629 broke that, will brick if it has anything less its kernel. That kernel is still compatible enough with 608 that there you could flash back to 608, which bricked the phone, then you could just flash the kernel and a couple of other things to get the phone working enough to root the phone, but it wasn't fully functional in that state. You could then protect root, and get back on 629.
All that to say that people aren't very happy, as they are very limited by 629


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

I see. All my searching led me to believe that i might have been able to flash over .629 and get a Mobile version of Android between 2.3.4 and ICS 4.0.4. But it seems after updating to .629 that its no longer possible. More reading finds that 2.4.33 is a froyo version? I was under the impression that 2.4.33 would be a more recent build than 2.3.4?


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, 2.4.33 or 2.4.330 was the first update to froyo that came out on the D2G. It is actually Android version 2.2 x? though.
The .629 is actually 4.5.629 if I recall correctly, and is android 2.3.4


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

I understand now. Thanks for that.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll to try to be little more clear
normally we refer to the moto software version 
partly because of leaked versions, and so we know if we are talking about the same device

2.3.3 had several software versions
4.5.606 through project cheesecake or similar method
.607 started to get pushed but was quickly pulled
, & .608 official version
links to cheesecake , software info, and other links
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit

edit: this sub forum is for 3 different devices or four depending on how you count d2/r2d2
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

